# Cyclist need to take some responsibility for their actions



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lists-getting-seat-yell-road-rage-attack.html

To be fair I ain't read the story but still a man (brother) lost his job. He should not of mounted the pavement but when someone pushes you to madness your going to do some crazy stuff. 

Now we have people calling cyclist the rats of the road.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Aug 2014)

Do you have to get up really early to ensure you are stupid enough to get through the day?


----------



## potsy (15 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Potage du jour


I wondered where it was, left it quite late today


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Do you have to get up really early to ensure you are stupid enough to get through the day?


No but let's look at it like this, we all share the road. The bus driver maybe in the wrong.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Potage du jour


Chicken soup


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> No but let's look at it like this, we all share the road. The bus driver maybe in the wrong.


The bus driver definitely in the wrong. Are you actually being serious? What have the cyclists got to take responsibility for? From what I saw they did nothing wrong but in your eyes its acceptable for a bus driver to mount a pavement where children etc could be walking!


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Driving his bus up onto the pavement because he is cross? Surely not.


What about pavement hoppers cyclist they are in the wrong too


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

User said:


> So they might be but what of it?


I'd love to see a pedestrian pull out their camera on a pavement hopper cycle courier and report it back to their boss and see if they get sacked


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> I'd love to see a pedestrian pull out their camera on a pavement hopper cycle courier and report it back to their boss and see if they get sacked



You'd love it?

How odd.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> What about pavement hoppers cyclist they are in the wrong too


Look at the road markings and the blue shared use sign on the pavement. Note there's no bus marked on the sign.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Look at the road markings and the blue shared use sign on the pavement. Note there's no bus marked on the sign.


When you buy a mobile phone do you read the instructions ?


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> You'd love it?
> 
> How odd.


Yes when they nearly take people out


----------



## DRHysted (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lists-getting-seat-yell-road-rage-attack.html
> 
> To be fair I ain't read the story but still a man (brother) lost his job. He should not of mounted the pavement but when someone pushes you to madness your going to do some crazy stuff.
> 
> Now we have people calling cyclist the rats of the road.



To be fair, in order to not look like an idiot, you should read the story before posting.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> I'd love to see a pedestrian pull out their camera on a pavement hopper cycle courier and report it back to their boss and see if they get sacked



I'd love to live a life of mundane suburban normality married to Sheridan Smith. Let's see who gets lucky first.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Yes when they nearly take people out



Yeah just like a bus mounting a pavement. I can see the similarity.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

DRHysted said:


> To be fair, in order to not look like an idiot, you should read the story before posting.


To be fair, what the bus driver did was wrong. So and I cycle 5 days a week to work.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> Yeah just like a bus mounting a pavement. I can see the similarity.


How often do you see a bus mounting a pavement vs cyclist riding on a pavement ????


----------



## glenn forger (15 Aug 2014)

( I actually dreamt that last night. A fence blew down and a neighbour became testy but Sheridan was loving and supportive. Sigh)


----------



## ScotiaLass (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> No but let's look at it like this, we all share the road. The bus driver maybe in the wrong.


Seriously!!!!
Are you actually serious with that statement?
The guy deliberately mounts a pavement, blocks two cyclists and gives them verbal abuse and he MAY be in the wrong!
What if a mother was walking along with a kid in a pushchair and he collides with them? 
What if it was your Mrs and kid?

I really despair.
Thank God for the ignore button <click>


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> How often do you see a bus mounting a pavement vs cyclist riding on a pavement ????



There's a reason for that.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

glenn forger said:


> I'd love to live a life of mundane suburban normality married to Sheridan Smith. Let's see who gets lucky first.


It can be achieved in England. I'm glad we have a first class education system that allows people to progress into careers. I'm proud to be British


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> There's a reason for that.


Look man!!!! Give it a rest, if a bike hits some it can do some damage or even worse death!!!


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Seriously!!!!
> Are you actually serious with that statement?
> The guy deliberately mounts a pavement, blocks two cyclists and gives them verbal abuse and he MAY be in the wrong!
> What if a mother was walking along with a kid in a pushchair and he collides with them?
> ...


Thank god no one was hurt.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> When you buy a mobile phone do you read the instructions ?


Yes, I do. I'm quite good at reading. If you wanted to be a professional driver would you read the highway code?


----------



## theclaud (15 Aug 2014)

DRHysted said:


> in order to not look like an idiot


I'm not sure that was a priority.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, I do. I'm quite good at reading. If you wanted to be a professional driver would you read the highway code?


Yes but when you are angry it all goes out of the window. I'm i right??


----------



## ScotiaLass (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Yes but when you are angry it all goes out of the window. I'm i right??


No.
If you are a professional, you act like a professional!
There are no excuses.


----------



## DRHysted (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Yes but when you are angry it all goes out of the window. I'm i right??



NO, and that was a capital NO.
if you are a professional driver to PSV standards then NO (capital) NO


----------



## DRHysted (15 Aug 2014)

theclaud said:


> I'm not sure that was a priority.



For some reason I was trying to be nice. Most of his threads do make me think of the old saying about a village missing their idiot.


----------



## albion (15 Aug 2014)

In that sort of job it is always instant dismissal, otherwise the company would end up having both lawsuits and zero passengers.

I told off my bus driver the other month for being on his mobile phone. I've not seen him since, though I'm an irregular on that particular service.
I suspect the 2 terrified school age kids who got off the stop before me might have reported him via their mum.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

DRHysted said:


> NO, and that was a capital NO.
> if you are a professional driver to PSV standards then NO (capital) NO


Ok ok, so I take it you act and remain professional at all times?


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Any chance you could change the thread title to something appropriate?


Just argue with me


----------



## DRHysted (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> To be fair, what the bus driver did was wrong. So and I cycle 5 days a week to work.



to be fair what the bus driver did was out of order, dangerous, breached the highway code, and a dismissable offence. I personally like the thought that this person is not sharing the road with anyone else, as he obviously has no self control and should not be in charge of a weapon.

Personally I cycle to work most days of the week, and the weekend. I also cycle home again as well, but I fail to see the bearing this has on his driving.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> No.
> If you are a professional, you act like a professional!
> There are no excuses.


Oh cool sorry I didn't know we are Roberts and we can't get emotional at times


----------



## DRHysted (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Ok ok, so I take it you act and remain professional at all times?



When I'm handling items that can effect other peoples lives, yes.
He was not on a bimble out to the countryside. He was at work driving (or in his case aiming) a rather large weapon. It was absolutely essential for him to remain professional.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Oh cool sorry I didn't know we are Roberts and we can't get emotional at times



What have you got against Roberts you massive racist?


----------



## DRHysted (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Oh cool sorry I didn't know we are Roberts and we can't get emotional at times



There is something called self control. It was something I was taught by my mother at a very young age.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Oh cool sorry I didn't know we are Robots and we can't get emotional at times


----------



## potsy (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Oh cool sorry I didn't know we are Roberts and we can't get emotional at times


Roberts?


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

glenn forger said:


> What have you got against Roberts you massive racist?


Loool from Chinese to Africans to british to Americans there are Roberts


----------



## theclaud (15 Aug 2014)

potsy said:


> Roberts?



The Dread Pirate.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Not if that is what you want


Should the driver be sacked?


----------



## glenn forger (15 Aug 2014)

He's starting on the Chinese now.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Aug 2014)

The cyclists in question were directed onto the pavement , its a shared path so they had every right to be there .


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

glenn forger said:


> He's starting on the Chinese now.


Only on a Saturday night


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

User said:


> There is emotional and emotional. Using a bus as a weapon is well beyond acceptable.


Do you think the brother used it as a weapon?


----------



## Hip Priest (15 Aug 2014)

So, hang on. Two cyclists are riding legally on a shared path, and a bus driver parks his vehicle across it in order to lecture them about the highway code. Why are you criticising cyclists in this instance?


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> So, hang on. Two cyclists are riding legally on a shared path, and a bus driver parks his vehicle across it in order to lecture them about the highway code. Why are you criticising cyclists in this instance?


No one know what happened before. But I'm taking the underdog view on CC. I love cycling and would not swap it for a car. But the cyclist may or may not of provoked the bus driver


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Aug 2014)

Let's see.


Soup890 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lists-getting-seat-yell-road-rage-attack.html
> 
> To be fair I ain't read the story but still a man *(brother)* lost his job. He should not of mounted the pavement but when someone pushes you to madness your going to do some crazy stuff.
> 
> Now we have people calling cyclist the rats of the road.



So you're pulling the race card to defend this idiot? He broke the law, and drove like an imbecile. I'm glad he's been sacked, and I only wish he'd been banned too.
If you've been pushed to madness by people behaving reasonably, then you need to get some professional help!


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

User said:


> What do you think about the whole thing? What caused it? Why did the driver react as he did? Was his reaction reasonable? Etc.


Answering a question with a question. I see you ducked my question first but I will answer yours because your cool. 

The whole situation could of been avoided if the bus driver kept his cool and let it slide. His reaction was sheer stupidity. Blind rage tool over him. But god knows why he did that.


----------



## Roadrider48 (15 Aug 2014)

I


Soup890 said:


> Do you think the brother used it as a weapon?


In this instance he used the bus as a barricade to stop the two guys....not acceptable!
They did nothing wrong mate, they were riding in the cycle lane and then followed signs correctly to join a shared cycle path on the pavement.
He intimidated them with the bus and that is enough reason for me to dismiss him.
Sometimes some cyclists act like twats, but not this time.
If you watch the video I'm sure you will agree that you have no argument in defence of the driver.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

TheDoctor said:


> Let's see.
> 
> 
> So you're pulling the race card to defend this idiot? He broke the law, and drove like an imbecile. I'm glad he's been sacked, and I only wish he'd been banned too.
> If you've been pushed to madness by people behaving reasonably, then you need to get some professional help!


Brother calm down. I call everyone brother. So brother this ain't the 1950s it's 2014. Brother!!!!!


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> I
> In this instance he used the bus as a barricade to stop the two guys....not acceptable!
> They did nothing wrong mate, they were riding in the cycle lane and then followed signs correctly to join a shared cycle path on the pavement.
> He intimidated them with the bus and that is enough reason for me to dismiss him.
> ...


I can't argue with you on that one a fair point you have made


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Brother calm down. I call everyone brother. So brother this ain't the 1950s it's 2014. Brother!!!!!


Ah, OK. I obviously read something into that that wasn't there then.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

TheDoctor said:


> Ah, OK. I obviously read something into that that wasn't there then.


Yeah you did, no need to. People need to bloody stop this race issue thing. But I will call him a Gentleman (only joking)


----------



## ScotiaLass (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Oh cool sorry I didn't know we are Roberts and we can't get emotional at times


There is a time and a place for emotion. Driving an 11 tonne vehicle isn't the place to let your temper get the better of you.
He deserved to get sacked...and more.


----------



## edindave (15 Aug 2014)

Threads like this ...


ScotiaLass said:


> Seriously!!!!
> Thank God for the ignore button <click>



Good idea! I just did. Soup bloke was a waste of pixels.


----------



## ScotiaLass (15 Aug 2014)

edindave said:


> Threads like this ...
> 
> 
> Good idea! I just did. Soup bloke was a waste of pixels.


Just about to


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Look man!!!! Give it a rest, if a bike hits some it can do some damage or even worse death!!!



1000 buses drive on the pavement

1000 cyclists cycle on the pavement.

How many KSI for each?


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> When you buy a mobile phone do you read the instructions ?


Yes, and the "smarter" the phone, the thinner the instruction manual.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> How often do you see a bus mounting a pavement vs cyclist riding on a pavement ????


Today
Buses: 18
Cyclists: 2


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> It can be achieved in England. I'm glad we have a first class education system that allows people to progress into careers. *I'm proud to be British*


CoG?


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> CoG?


What does that mean?


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> 1000 buses drive on the pavement
> 
> 1000 cyclists cycle on the pavement.
> 
> How many KSI for each?


Are you from London?


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Are you from London?



Are you?


----------



## John the Canuck (15 Aug 2014)

wasted precious time reading this - just drivel and ignorance by the OP

IGNORE...yep.!


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Is harpenden in London?



Some probably think so.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> Are you?


Born and raised north side and you?


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> What does that mean?


Those who know, know what it means.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Born and raised north side and you?



Born and raised man and boy


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> Those who know, know what it means.


Don't speak in codes


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> Born and raised man and boy


Ok ok


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

User said:


> No


Are you?


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Don't speak in codes


nay lad, no code talk here.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2014)

User said:


> No


Certain?


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> Born and raised man and boy


There's two of you!


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> nay lad, no code talk here.


Chain over gear


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Chain over gear


Sithi


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> There's two of you!



two of me what?


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> Sithi


So I was correct


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2014)

wtf is it with this thread title? FFS... The driver acted like a daffodil.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> two of me what?





400bhp said:


> Born and raised* man and boy*


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> So I was correct


About what?


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> About what?


Chain over gear


----------



## potsy (15 Aug 2014)

Just when I thought this thread couldn't get any worse


----------



## Dan B (15 Aug 2014)

glenn forger said:


> I prefer to look at it like this. If you were any dumber you'd be a brillo pad.





Soup890 said:


> Spare the insults



I don't think it counts as an insult if it's purely factual


----------



## growingvegetables (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Chicken soup


Naaaah - not thick enough.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

Dan B said:


> I don't think it counts as an insult if it's purely factual


Your right


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Your right




You're doing it again...


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> You're doing it again...


Doing what?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Doing what?




You are
You're
Your


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> You are
> You're
> Your


I can only apologise and I mean it


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> I can only apologise and I mean it




Learn from it.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Learn from it.


Thank you. At least your here to help me


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Thank you. At least your here to help me



You are beyond help I'm afraid...


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> You are beyond help I'm afraid...


I was only teasing you


----------



## theclaud (15 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Learn from it.





Soup890 said:


> Thank you. At least your here to help me



Hahahaha. Shoulda seen that one coming, Ian...


----------



## Learnincurve (15 Aug 2014)

I don't understand what's going on. It's very very clear that the cyclists were in the cycle lane in the road and then it turned into a shared path on the pavement. Did the bus driver yell at them for being on the bike path or did he yell at them for being on the "pavement"? Who knows, who cares, he mounted his bus on the pavement to cut them off and yell at them, which was a stupidly dangerous and illegal thing to do.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Aug 2014)

soup thinks the driver was "pushed to it".


----------



## theclaud (15 Aug 2014)

glenn forger said:


> "pushed too it".



You'll have @ianrauk on your case in a minute.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

glenn forger said:


> soup thinks the driver was "pushed to it".


Could be depends what was said and done.


----------



## Garethgas (15 Aug 2014)

You bully boys are a disgrace to this forum.
The topic is irrelevant.
It's the same ones time after time too..
I'll bet that none of you would say such things to soup's face.
But don't worry..you're safe behind your keyboards.
What a pathetic schoolboy mentality.
Are you going to pick on me next?


----------



## glenn forger (15 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> when someone pushes you to madness your going to do some crazy stuff.



If you think anything anyone did justifies the response you're a terrible, indecent human being.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

glenn forger said:


> If you think anything anyone did justifies the response you're a terrible, indecent human being.


Yep if you say so. Keep pushing those keys on the keyboard


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2014)

Passive aggressive - love it.


----------



## Garethgas (15 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE 3232296, member: 45"]Your mom smells.[/QUOTE]

Rather disappointed with you...I've always respected your contributions.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE 3232312, member: 45"]Seriously though, this chap, when the mood gets him, just. Starts threads to troll. He's not being serious here.[/QUOTE]
You're right @ianrauk


----------



## Learnincurve (15 Aug 2014)

I'm more worried about the daily mail comments and the fact that I'm stuck on the same island as people who not only post like this but upvote them as well.


----------



## Garethgas (15 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> Passive aggressive - love it.



Clearly no understanding of English.
Don't you ever get embarrassed?
You should.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2014)

Garethgas said:


> Clearly no understanding of English.
> Don't you ever get embarrassed?
> You should.



Awww, still smarting from your inane babble on t'other thread.


----------



## Soup890 (15 Aug 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> I'm more worried about the daily mail comments and the fact that I'm stuck on the same island as people who not only post like this but upvote them as well.


Yeah have you read them. They are sick in the head. My mother in law reads it.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE 3232312, member: 45"]Seriously though, this chap, when the mood gets him, just starts threads to troll. He's not being serious here.[/QUOTE]
Scary part is I think he is being serious.


----------



## Garethgas (15 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> Awww, still smarting from your inane babble on t'other thread.



Yet another personal, snyde remark with no contribution to the topic.
Must try harder.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2014)

Garethgas said:


> Yet another personal, snyde remark with no contribution to the topic.
> Must try harder.



Nah, you just talk bollox. Try harder or don't post.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> Scary part is I think he is being serious.



Well, it's obvious, soup's defending the sort of behavior that kills people, so the options are;

1/ Disgusting troll or

2/ Disgusting human being


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> I don't understand what's going on. It's very very clear that the cyclists were in the cycle lane in the road and then it turned into a shared path on the pavement. Did the bus driver yell at them for being on the bike path or did he yell at them for being on the "pavement"? Who knows, who cares, he mounted his bus on the pavement to cut them off and yell at them, which was a stupidly dangerous and illegal thing to do.


From what I could hear the bruv driver berates the cyclist for indicating late and how he's got witnesses. Like that was a criminal offence. Bruv was driving so close on their tail that that left him little time to react (not that there was anything to react to). So bruv beeps his horn. (As though the cyclists needed alerting as to his presence.) As the bus comes into view, the cyclist with the camera raises a finger and points at his helmet cam. Driver, perhaps thinking he's been flipped the bird, continues his use of a large vehicle to intimidate and drives onto the pavement using his vehicle as a wedge to stop the cyclists who are now on the pavement. Of course, they were jihadi cyclists and codes is codes.


----------



## Garethgas (15 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> Nah, you just talk bollox. Try harder or don't post.


Oh God...that's class coming from you!
Notice how I expose the 'bully boys'? Now they turn their venom towards me and leave the OP alone.
Oh, and you are in no position to tell me whether I should post or not.
I'll refrain from a counter insult, that would be too easy and lowering my standards to yours.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2014)

Garethgas said:


> Oh God...that's class coming from you!
> Notice how I expose the 'bully boys'? Now they turn their venom towards me and leave the OP alone.
> Oh, and you are in no position to tell me whether I should post or not.
> I'll refrain from a counter insult, that would be too easy and lowering my standards to yours.



Passive aggressive. Here fishy fishy.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (15 Aug 2014)

Wow this thread went downhill fast and reading soups other posts I get the impression this is what he wants.


----------



## Garethgas (15 Aug 2014)

You're all buggers!
I think I'm being wound up here!!!
400bhp...it's all your fault!
I'm embarrassed and going to bed


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2014)

So the cyclists were backed up by CCTV installed on the Tour Bus. And there's one camera placed just over the driver, oddly enough for his protection. There's another at the ront directed onto the road in front of the vehicle. With a similar one fitted at the rear.
What about the fare paying passengers onboard. What must have been going through their minds, when a driver mounts the pavement and appears to be heading directly into a building?

_"A spokesman for Golden Tours said: "Golden Tours were notified of an incident that occurred on 2 August 2014 when a video was uploaded by Ali Choudhry to YouTube.

"After reviewing the evidence provided by Mr Choudhry and the *CCTV footage from the bus*, the driver was dismissed from his service with Golden Tours with immediate effect on 4 August 2014.

"Golden Tours employs a rigorous recruitment and training process to ensure that the highest level of customer service is provided to our customers and to other shared road users. We are grateful that matters such as these are highlighted to us, so that we are able to maintain the high standard of professionalism." "_


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2014)

Ali Choudhry. No offence meant in any way to him, or his mate that was with him, doesn't spring to mind as a very British name. The East perhaps as opposed to the west?

Ali Choudhry,. Comma removed in edit. Hit two keys at once


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> Ali Choudhry,. No offence meant in any way to him, or his mate that was with him, doesn't spring to mind as a very British name. The East perhaps as opposed to the west?


Jihadi cyclists, I tells yer.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Jihadi cyclists, I tells yer.


But the driver was from the West!


----------



## vickster (15 Aug 2014)




----------



## up hill struggle (16 Aug 2014)

surely this guy is taking p1ss.

there is no justification for the drivers actions.

this is nothing but a wind up, he can not be serious & has even asked for at least one member to argue with him. If he is serious I prey he doesn't have a license for anything more than a push bike cos if he can justify the drivers actions he shouldn't be on the roads himself.
(but i can't help wondering if he's just lost a job driving tour buses round London & is venting his anger)

and can someone please explain what Roberts are cos I don't know if its an English slang word or what I I'm Irish & need a translation, cheers.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2014)

Found one slang term for "Roberts", but I'll not be putting it on here!


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Aug 2014)

Garethgas said:


> You bully boys are a disgrace to this forum.
> The topic is irrelevant.
> It's the same ones time after time too..
> I'll bet that none of you would say such things to soup's face.
> ...


I'd appreciate it if you didn't tar everyone with the same brush.
Having been bullied all my life, the last thing I am, is a bully.
Did you see me insult the OP? No. I had an adult discussion and expressed my views without getting personal.
Apology accepted.


----------



## Cubist (16 Aug 2014)

up hill struggle said:


> surely this guy is taking p1ss.
> 
> there is no justification for the drivers actions.
> 
> ...


*pray


----------



## Cubist (16 Aug 2014)

User said:


> It was a typo for robots.


*autocorrect


----------



## Soup890 (16 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> Scary part is I think he is being serious.





glenn forger said:


> Well, it's obvious, soup's defending the sort of behavior that kills people, so the options are;
> 
> 1/ Disgusting troll or
> 
> 2/ Disgusting human being


your an idiot I'm not a troll and I'm neither of those. Your a fool. I never follow the crowed and the fact is I will always in life take the opposing view. I'm not a sheep.


----------



## glenn forger (16 Aug 2014)

You defended behaviour that kills people. You acted by your own choice, nobody forced you.

You're either a stupid troll or just stupid.


----------



## Soup890 (16 Aug 2014)

glenn forger said:


> You defended behaviour that kills people. You acted by your own choice, nobody forced you.
> 
> You're either a stupid troll or just stupid.


I will defend you on this forum if you did something wrong. The bus driver is a dick and could of killed someone. Robert!!!


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Jihadi cyclists, I tells yer.



Is the P*nct*re Fairy conducting a holey war?


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Aug 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I'd appreciate it if you didn't tar everyone with the same brush.
> Having been bullied all my life, the last thing I am, is a bully.
> Did you see me insult the OP? No. I had an adult discussion and expressed my views without getting personal.
> Apology accepted.




Wouldn't yours by definition be a school_*girl*_ mentality?


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Aug 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Wouldn't yours by definition be a school_*girl*_ mentality?


I don't mind being one of the boys


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Is the P*nct*re Fairy conducting a holey war?


Hollowcaust deniers.


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Aug 2014)

Im rather surprised the brother didn't get a slap daddyo .


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hollowcaust deniers.



This thread could turn into a Marathon Plus it could be going off topic


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Aug 2014)

This was a high pressure issue, but the Company acted to deflate the tension?

In fact after the video went viral they were Presta take action


----------



## Soup890 (16 Aug 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Im rather surprised the brother didn't get a slap daddyo .


He should of given him the Dafuk look


----------



## doug (17 Aug 2014)

User said:


> It was a typo for robots.



I thought it was a reference to an old Not the Nine O'Clock news sketch


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU-tuY0Z7nQ


----------



## Crankarm (18 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> No one know what happened before. But I'm taking the underdog view on CC. I love cycling and would not swap it for a car. But the cyclist may or may not of provoked the bus driver



This has got to be your dumbest thread yet and that is saying something as your threads are normally pretty banal or you are deliberately trolling …………….

I can't be bothered reading any more.


----------



## Leodis (18 Aug 2014)

Skipped from page 1 to page 9 and still found the OP to be a total tit, lets hope this bredrin never works on public transport again.


----------



## growingvegetables (18 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> But the cyclist may or may not of provoked the bus driver


What could be clearer (my emphasis) 'After reviewing the evidence provided by Mr Choudhry *and the CCTV footage from the bus*, the driver was dismissed ..."

Yup, definitively thicker than chicken soup.


----------



## Soup890 (18 Aug 2014)

growingvegetables said:


> What could be clearer (my emphasis) 'After reviewing the evidence provided by Mr Choudhry *and the CCTV footage from the bus*, the driver was dismissed ..."
> 
> Yup, definitively thicker than chicken soup.


I need to lie down


----------



## Soup890 (18 Aug 2014)

Leodis said:


> Skipped from page 1 to page 9 and still found the OP to be a total tit, lets hope this bredrin never works on public transport again.


Allow me bruv


----------



## Leodis (18 Aug 2014)

I wonder what the driver said to his missus when he got sacked "yeah I lost my job because I lost control of my temper and tried to use the bus as a weapon" Missus *back hander*


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> I need to lie down


In a darkened room!


----------



## Soup890 (18 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> In a darkened room!


Yep


----------



## cd365 (18 Aug 2014)

Worst thread of the year and I read all 9 pages! I will never get that time back!!


----------



## gambatte (19 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lists-getting-seat-yell-road-rage-attack.html
> 
> To be fair I ain't read the story but still a man (brother) lost his job. He should not of mounted the pavement but when someone pushes you to madness your going to do some crazy stuff.
> 
> Now we have people calling cyclist the rats of the road.


This is what made me think from the start it has to be either a troll post or a definite bias. Why add “(brother)”?
It doesn’t flow. It adds nothing.
It merely causes you to question it. Tie it in with the Ops status “_Black guy on a black bike_”.....
I read it the same way
Seems to me TheDoctor was drawn in to his assumption.
“It’s 2014”? Using the term ‘brother’ in 2014? Only person I know does that is Hulk Hogan!


----------



## Soup890 (19 Aug 2014)

gambatte said:


> This is what made me think from the start it has to be either a troll post or a definite bias. Why add “(brother)”?
> It doesn’t flow. It adds nothing.
> It merely causes you to question it. Tie it in with the Ops status “_Black guy on a black bike_”.....
> I read it the same way
> ...


Brotha


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2014)

CoG or LR


----------



## gambatte (19 Aug 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Brotha


He’s American, we all know they screw up the English language as regards spelling.


----------



## Soup890 (19 Aug 2014)

gambatte said:


> He’s American, we all know they screw up the English language as regards spelling.


Ok fine brother


----------



## Scoosh (19 Aug 2014)

MOD NOTE:
Thread Locked because:
- it's NOT Commuting
- it's already been discussed here
- I haven't read through all of this thread - but it is clearly going nowhere


----------

